
The Dark Underbelly of Women Who Code and Google Women Techmakers - lebanon_tn
https://medium.com/@marlene.jaeckel/the-empress-has-no-clothes-the-dark-underbelly-of-women-who-code-and-google-women-techmakers-723be27a45df
======
jazoom
What will it take for people to chill out and accept people for who they are?
People should just be excellent to each other and there would be no need to
fight everything.

------
bayonetz
Even if only half of this is true, that's absolutely chilling. Apparently the
wrong-think police are not playing around.

------
emacsgifs
I'm wondering how this got kicked off the front page yesterday?

Is it another example of un-platforming?

~~~
lebanon_tn
I don’t think so. I originally submitted it after I read it Sunday evening at
an odd hour.

~~~
emacsgifs
I thought it might since it had a reasonable amount of up votes when I saw it,
and immediately after reading the article returning to and refreshing hn it
had disappeared...

I found it again only by doing a search many pages deep.

